# We need more drug control



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

Nearly 75 people reportedly overdose on laced heroin in 3-day span in Chicago
Nearly 75 people reportedly overdose on laced heroin in 3-day span in Chicago | Fox News

Allow me to preface what I am about to say by sending my thoughts and prayers to the families horribly impacted by the despicable actions of a piece of human waste.

Every time there is a "mass shooting" immediately there are cries for increased gun control. If this whacko couldn't lay hands on a gun then this wouldn't have happened. Never mind the fact that he could have chosen countless other methods to inflict damage on his victims. The question I pose is this, how has making drugs illegal worked for us?

Nancy Reagan led and brought into the spot light a national war on drugs. Rightfully so. Unfortunately, you can't regulate evil. Horrible people will do horrible things. The article above demonstrates everything that is wrong with the more gun control argument. Drugs are illegal. Doesn't stop anybody. Bigger problem today than ever before. Now someone evil has laced HEROIN with something even deadlier, killing dozens. Bad people lay hands on illegal items because they don't care about the law or consequences.

You can't regulate evil. You can't defend insane. The only thing that would have helped any of the victims of these "mass shootings" is a good guy with a gun. If the marine that charged this shooter (on his son's birthday), taking 5 rounds to the chest in the process, had been allowed to be armed, this story would have ended much differently. I know that my thoughts won't make a lick of difference, but I just wanted to put those out there.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

My heart as well goes out to those families impacted by drug abuse.

Now.... I for one have never bought into deliberate public deception of a"war on drugs" by the US.

Quite the contrary. I believe this profitable business has been used to fund under cover endeavors, manipulate selected individuals, strike deals, and handicap certain segments of the population intentionally. I could continue but I think you see how deep this conspiracy runs....according to my years of research and now belief.

How do you feel knowing your government is likely one of the largest players worldwide in the drug trade?


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

I think we just need to make murdering people illegal. Maybe then it will stop. 





/sarcasm


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

dsdmmat said:


> I think we just need to make murdering people illegal. Maybe then it will stop.
> 
> /sarcasm


This^^^

(For the children) sarcasm over!:encouragement:


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Drugs are a huge problem. I can only think of three possible solutions and I do not like any of them.

1) Incarceration of long periods of time. The war on drugs has been an abysmal failure. Astronomical prison population with cheaper and higher grade drugs being more plentiful despite law enforcement's best efforts.

2) Zero tolerance. Execute anyone with even so much as a roach. Never happen.

3)Legalization. openly allowing people to harm themselves, their families and the rest of society is not a good idea either. Instead of dealers killing each other and bystanders. The addicts and all around them are at risk of death, quick or slow.

If a better idea comes along, I think most people would get on board.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Close the border entirely and you will see a drastic reduction in illegal drugs.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

What do all of these people have in common? Mental health issues. Starting with the result of a problem doesn't fix it, you have to get to the root of the problem. This country needs to find a way to help the people that are having mental health issues. Why do people use drugs, to feel better or forget, people use alcohol for the same reason. Every one of the mass shooters had mental problems. Who in their right mind would go in and kill a bunch of people? 

What is going to happen when the addicts can no longer get their drugs was the original thought. Well we found out didn't we, they make up new drugs.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

The drug pushers need to start putting warning labels on their product. Maybe the FDA should get involved.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Close the border entirely and you will see a drastic reduction in illegal drugs.


True for the cartels and freelance drug transporters. But the gov turns an eye when it is a means to an end to support agendas kept from you and I. Help significantly ...yes. Make our gov play by the rules the rest of us play...no.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Auntie said:


> What do all of these people have in common? Mental health issues. Starting with the result of a problem doesn't fix it, you have to get to the root of the problem. This country needs to find a way to help the people that are having mental health issues. Why do people use drugs, to feel better or forget, people use alcohol for the same reason. Every one of the mass shooters had mental problems. Who in their right mind would go in and kill a bunch of people?
> 
> What is going to happen when the addicts can no longer get their drugs was the original thought. Well we found out didn't we, they make up new drugs.


Environment is what the majority has in common. A way of life handed down. The cyle has to be broken with extinguishing the cyle by a no return to society or all seeing and admitting the gov contributes to the root cause. However, very unlikely huh?


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Close the border entirely and you will see a drastic reduction in illegal drugs.


I remember right after 911 when the govt somewhat tightened the borders, date rape cases went down drastically. I guess a lot of importers of the drug got caught and the supply was not coming in like it used to. But the borders are open again so, its business as usual.


----------



## Gimble (Aug 14, 2015)

I think we are missing a fundamental point about the human condition. 

There will always be mental health issues, there will always be violence, there will ways be drug use. 

As peppers, we understand the need to think ahead, but others don't. And "that's ok". A crime hurts other people, no victim, no crime. So if you aren't hurting somebody other than yourself, I don't care what you do. There will always be a black market no matter how much you police it. 

So that leaves you with dealers to consider. If you understood how bad our food system is... Like when you go to a restaurant (regardless of price) you don't know if that is butter on the table or cream for the coffee or if the meats on your plate are from animals fed their natural diet or if the vegetables are even genetically similar to their original makeup... What do drug dealers matter? 

As an individual or leader, you are personally responsible for yourself or those in your charge. When was the last time you visited the source of your food? 

We have fallen so far and have so far to go. 

That being said, where does it stop? Drugs, gambling, smoking, drinking, sex? 

I'm beginning to think the true definition of anarchy might be a better starting place than liberty. Either way, what we have now needs to go.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Close the border entirely and you will see a drastic reduction in illegal drugs.


Reportedly,this smack was laced with Fentanyl.a very powerful pain med.commonly used as a patch of sorts.some fools in this area of the country were boiling the patches procured by prescription or other and shooting the shit up.stuffs supposed to be pretty nasty.quite a lot of O.D.'s and a few deaths.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm going to sound insensitive for a moment...
75 heroin addicts died from a laced dose of heroin. Ummm, if you do heroin, that's part of the deal!! I don't have a ton of sympathy for them. They made some poor choices and it caught up to them. The people I do feel sorry for are their families! They undoubtedly have been put through the wringer trying to help the poor soul that couldn't kick the habit. They are the true victims here. They've probably been just waiting for that horrific phone call. Let everyone involved have peace.

Sorry, I can't compare a mass murder of innocent people, to the illegal drug industry.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

The drug pushers pushing psychotropic pills are just as bad as any dope dealer and probably much worse.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

The real drug dealers are the doctors and the pharmaceutical companies!! They are raping us and emptying our pockets. =)
Have a great day!!


----------



## BuggyBugoutBag (Jul 20, 2015)

Mish said:


> The real drug dealers are the doctors and the pharmaceutical companies!! They are raping us and emptying our pockets. =)
> Have a great day!!


Yes, there are many types of drug dealers the ones under the bridges, and the ones running million dollar corporations pushing dangerous drugs! Luckily we can place our faith in our Lord and savior and ensure that whatever happens God will be with us to guide us through troubled waters!


----------

